# New Hell's Bay 12'



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

;D... Remember the words of PT Barnum's buddy, David Hannum, regarding suckers and their birthrate... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, anything near 10K for an HB product 12' or otherwise doesn't surprise me. They have a name, reputation and overhead to cover. I'm sure its a nice little setup though. 

As a contrast, I just paid about $7500 for an 18' Panga skiff. Surely not for everyone, but night and day difference in value proposition for a hull.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats probably the best built 12' boat on the market but the market for people who want a 12' cadillac is probably very small, i know i would never pay that much


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Quality, craftsmanship, customer service....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> ;D... Remember the words of PT Barnum's buddy, David Hannum, regarding suckers and their birthrate... ;D


timeless phrase and still true too


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > ;D... Remember the words of PT Barnum's buddy, David Hannum, regarding suckers and their birthrate... ;D
> 
> 
> timeless phrase and still true too


I think the birth rate has increased somewhat.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Sporty owners will suck those up to stick on the bow and run the the islands. 

They have deep pockets, and sometimes more money than brains.

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks cool, I like it. Guess we need to add another boat to my review schedule for this year.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Definitely big money but cool idea.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

It does look sweet but I wouldn't pat a cent over $6k.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

neat lookin boat.

rant on

has this turned into who can buy the cheapest boat and squeeze 5 pennies out off their azz when they stick a nickel in between the butt cheeks. Who cares how much it costs. if you can't afford it, big god dam deal, shut yur mouth for the people who can. no one on here criticizes anyone, that I have seen, based on the price of the boat they own. despite what you cheapasses want to complain about, Hells Bay still has somewhat of a reputation for building boats that perform the way the angler needs them to without having to do anything to them.

rant off


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i can squeeze out 6 pennies... but just because i can doesn't mean i always do


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

RJ, you need to tell us how you REALLY feel... ;D

Wait... [smiley=badidea.gif] 

RJ + [smiley=soapbox.gif] = [smiley=banned.gif]

Sorry for the [smiley=threadjacked.gif]

Cheers


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> i can squeeze out 6 pennies... but just because i can doesn't mean i always do


 exactly my point


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

In the end there is only one thing that matters:

WILL IT CATCH MORE FISH?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> rant on
> 
> has this turned into who can buy the cheapest boat and squeeze 5 pennies out off their azz when they stick a nickel in between the butt cheeks. Who cares how much it costs. if you can't afford it, big god dam deal, shut yur mouth for the people who can. no one on here criticizes anyone, that I have seen, based on the price of the boat they own. despite what you cheapasses want to complain about, Hells Bay still has somewhat of a reputation for building boats that perform the way the angler needs them to without having to do anything to them.
> 
> rant off


I think this rant was pretty insulting to me and others here. I made this post because I like the boat, and yes I am complaining about the price not because I can't afford it, but because I think it is rediculous. Especially when the sales rep was telling me they made it as a cheap alternative to the glades skiff. It's not supposed to be for the rich that have money to burn it was an answer to surveyed clients that said they needed something in a cheaper price range. 
Anyway, Beavis i think you're acting like your named counterpart.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow, who peed i beavis' corn flakes?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=stir-pot.gif]



> has this turned into who can buy the cheapest boat and squeeze 5 pennies out off their azz when they stick a nickel in between the butt cheeks.


The majority never heard a word you said they still have sticker shock. [smiley=lolwsign.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank You RJ you saved me the rant to use on something else...


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I was at Hell's Bay about 10 days ago and saw that little boat. Thought it was good for a tender for a smaller sport fish in the 28' to 38' range. I was told the engine could be removed and the hull could be lifted on to a larger boat with 2 guys by hand. Made sense for Bahamas bonefishing. As far as the price goes I think it's like anything else , there will always be a segment of the market that wants top quality and can afford it. That's like saying the guy that spends $1200 on a top of the line fly rod combo is a fool when you can catch fish on something considerably less expensive. Hell's Bay produces a top quality product from my own experience and their customer service has been very good. There prices reflect that. I guess you could accomplish the same thing with a 12' aluminum johnboat but if all I could fit on my larger boat was their boat and I could afford it I'd buy it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spot on! X2!

Microskiff.com is here to help promote all boats and all budgets. Our membership reflects that. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

RJ please, you don't have to be an HB fan boy to know its over priced for what it is. Its a 12' fiberglass skiff for christ sake. Has nothing to do with whether anyone can afford it or not. We all know there are people that will buy it, most of whom never look at these pages.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

before I posted my original post, there were several people that commented about the stupidity of paying that much for a 12 foot boat. A 1000 bucks a foot. I had almost that much invested in my gladesman. 17k and the gladesman was 18 feet. i will let you do the math.

That thing is a cheap alternative to a glades skiff. Did you price that while you were there. In case you did not, 23.5k to 25k base price. I let you make the decision as to whether 10k is discount or not. Now in terms of function, I think they may have missed on this one, but we will wait for Jan's review there.

Some people on here have this jealous/negative type attitudes about people that have or want to spend more money on their boats. WHO CARES [smiley=stfu.gif] I look for deals as much as the next guy. But I do not have the time to do it 24/7 which it sometimes requires because I have missed some good ones.



> WILL IT CATCH MORE FISH?


Never heard of a boat catching more fish or a had fish care about what kind of boat you were in when you caught him. But if it helps you fish the way you want to fish, then it is a good thing.

Again, I do not care how much anyone paid for their boat. Neither should anyone else on here. This place is about our small boats and catching fish.



> i can squeeze out 6 pennies... but just because i can doesn't mean i always do


ok, wiseguy, that is 3 cents for each letter for you ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Eric, overpriced is in the eye of the beholder. To me, yes it is overpriced and I am not taking Tanner's position.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks nice and I am sure they will sell. It's hand made, shiny and has the looks of high end. Not for everyone but then again they don't want to mass produce. Some are willing to pay to have a custom made for you boat. Some are just as happy with a Carolina J12.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought the devil ray was marketed as a "tender" to sit on a Sportfisher? So now they offer a 2nd model tender, but 2 feet shorter?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I thought the devil ray was marketed as a "tender" to sit on a Sportfisher?  So now they offer a 2nd model tender, but 2 feet shorter?


Jason, times are tough, guys with 32' sport fishers need a tender too.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

My understanding is that this 12 footer can be lifted into the cockpit and doesn't necessarily have to be resting on the bow. And again, the price is only an issue in the absense of value. I don't play golf so a $50 golf club to me is too much. I have no quams about spending $$$ on the things that I have a passion for (provided I can afford them).


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

"WILL IT CATCH MORE FISH?


"Never heard of a boat catching more fish or a had fish care about what kind of boat you were in when you caught him.  But if it helps you fish the way you want to fish, then it is a good thing.

Again, I do not care how much anyone paid for their boat.  Neither should anyone else on here. This place is about our small boats and catching fish."
I don't think I made myself clear. Let me explain why I think it's all about catching fish.

I wouldn't want to run this little skiff across Biscayne Bay with a 4:00 sea breeze blowing whitecaps. That means I would have to leave my fishing area earlier and probably not catch as many fish.

If I had a 22' Pathfinder in a shallow creek here in Jax, I'd have to get out of there way before I would in a HB 12'. 

Obviously, you should choose a boat based on where you will do most of your fishing, and buy the best boat for the job. I don't care how much anyone's boat costs. If he had to leave early and didn't catch as many fish because of the limitations of his boat then that is my point. 

Just as an aside, as everyone is probably aware, some boats do seem to catch more fish, and deep sea anglers will sometimes pay a premium for a sportfisherman that is a proven "fish catcher".


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Just as an aside, as everyone is probably aware, some boats do seem to catch more fish, and deep sea anglers will sometimes pay a premium for a sportfisherman that is a proven "fish catcher".


Does that mean the next installment of rice patty redfish will show outriggers and teasers behind the American Eagle? I mean you have twin engines and all now, so a couple outriggers would round it out nicely.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> My understanding is that this 12 footer can be lifted into the cockpit and doesn't necessarily have to be resting on the bow. And again, the price is only an issue in the absense of value. I don't play golf so a $50 golf club to me is too much. I have no quams about spending $$$ on the things that I have a passion for (provided I can afford them).



I'm skeptical that 2-3 guys can smoothly remove a 15hp motor while the boat is in the water and then muscle a 12' boat over the gunnels of a Sportfisher, into the cockpit that likely has a fighting chair mounted right in the middle, but I guess theoretically it can be done without wanting to take 3 advil and pound a case of beer afterwards.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> > Just as an aside, as everyone is probably aware, some boats do seem to catch more fish, and deep sea anglers will sometimes pay a premium for a sportfisherman that is a proven "fish catcher".
> 
> 
> Does that mean the next installment of rice patty redfish will show outriggers and teasers behind the American Eagle? I mean you have twin engines and all now, so a couple outriggers would round it out nicely.



I like the riggers idea. I can use them to hoist redfish and martini pennants.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, can we get back on topic now?

Other than price did you get any other specs?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Ok, can we get back on topic now?
> 
> Other than price did you get any other specs?


Jan, I think I read somewhere that HB was trying to take a page from Chittums marketing team with this 12'r. Only with HB's R&D and manufacturing capability are they able to do away with the "draft" benchmark as we know it. Instead, with this new model displacement is measure in fractions of a millimeter of surface tension, much like a sewing needle a float in a glass of water. Draft doesn't afford the level of precision their engineers are working with here.  One caveat is if you add the poling platform and running lights it immediately reverts back to 5" of draft.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> It does look sweet but I wouldn't pat a cent over $6k.


Unfortunately if a Gheenoe LT25 can sell for that much, HB is justified for what they're asking. 

Contrary to how most of us live, there are people out there that have entirely too much money. Like too much and they can't spend it all. These are not people (like me) that save up to buy something. They are looking to spend money. 

To them $12k is quite honestly an amount they can spend like you and I spend $10. 

Not saying ALL the people who are in the market for a HB have that kind of cash, but I'm sure there is a fair amount. Probably enough to bankroll a boat like this to stick on the bow/in the cockpit of their 65 or 72 sporty.

People in that category want what they perceive to be "the best". If THEY believe it to be the best, or it allows them to do something other boats in the market won't or heck if it makes them feel young/sexy/like they know what they're doing/etc, they will buy it. Whether it costs $6k, $12k, or $30k. The cost isn't even a factor. 

My brother-in-law used to be the manager at American Custom Yachts. I was always dumbfounded that there were people (back then) that had $6 million to spend on a hand-built sporty. Ken had told me at the time that generally the customers they had weren't saving up to buy those boats; they were looking to spend money and having "the best", or "the fastest" (or whatever) is what was important to them. 

The company built a d*mn fine sporty, has exceptional CS, and has done extremely well. 

Is the little HB something that would appeal to and be afforded by the masses? 

Heck no. 

But that's the point!

You can't tow a boat with a Ferrari, but that doesn't make it any less desireable. Just moves it into a different niche of potential customers, that's all. 

-T


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

> In the end there is only one thing that matters:
> 
> WILL IT CATCH MORE FISH?


Haha im with you dude. Anyway stopped by the boat show saturday but they had no hells bay stage? Did you go to the palm beach boatshow? If not, i felt the same thing when i saw the palm beach boat show, it was kinda small and not really any good deals like it used to be.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

From what the rep told me it will draft about 4.5-5" as it is seen. the boat was skinny! I know for a fact I wouldn't have the balance to use the poling platform. From just looking I think it was sitting about 40-45" wide. Basically it looked as wide as my Gheenoe highsider. I think it would be good with one fishing, but with 2 normal sized guys it would be sitting very low in the water.
I've seen a gladesman before and could see spending 20k on it. I just don't think this model will be as successful, is it a quality craft, yes, lightweight, not from what I saw. I think on dry land with the motor removed 2-3 strong guys could lift it, but not out in the water. 
If they pushed it to 13 feet and made it 6 inches wider I'm sure 2 guys could fish off of it just fine, and then if they added the push pole in with the package and lowered it to maybe 12k it would sell pretty well. But thats just my observation


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Which boat show dude :-?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tampa boat show.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, thats why there was no hells bay. But east cape and Inshore boats had a outdoor setup showing off the new sweet vantage. It was very small this year though. they even somehow managed to fit the gun show in the same building


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stimulus plan [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the construction is kevlar/carbon fiber, then the price makes sense.
If it's just fiberglass and vinylester resin, I'd be questioning the price justification.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Looks Tippy"


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> If the construction is kevlar/carbon fiber, then the price makes sense.
> If it's just fiberglass and vinylester resin, I'd be questioning the price justification.


Not sure about this specific skiff but HB says all skiffs receive a layer of kevlar in the build process

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_aboutus.html

*click the video on the upper left.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> "Looks Tippy"


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

However, you get your own personal valet to catch your butt prior to immersion [smiley=deadhorse.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Ok, can we get back on topic now?
> 
> Other than price did you get any other specs?


Jan, on or off track, you have to like the hits, eh? Almost 1200 in about 27 hours.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Ok, can we get back on topic now?
> >
> > Other than price did you get any other specs?
> 
> ...


No such thing as "bad press"....

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm glad to see that while the topic generated some discussion it was civil for compared to most internet forums.

Also I just looked at some of the site analytic, in the past 2 hours we have had 4 people find this post by typing "12' hells bay" into google!

I look forward to seeing more info about the boat posted including pictures... 

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are some specs from Hells Bay

_Tampa was a sneak peak the official release will be at Ft. Lauderdale.

It is made exactly like our other boats, vinyl ester resin, Kevlar, Carbon Fiber composite layup. Our prototype (which was laid up heavy so we could work on it to make changes) ran 28 mph with the 15 2 stroke Yamaha.

The production boat weighs 250# dry hull weight and 350# fully rigged with engine. It is 12'9" LOA and 45" in beam.

It was designed to be able to put in the truck and hauled to remote places and we have several interested buyers with yachts. It is small enough to put on a deck with an inflatable or in large toy garages on the back of express cruisers. The Devilray is too large for most of the "toy garages" at 14' 8" in length. It is the ultimate "micro skiff". _

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, there ya go, it's definitely worth $10k then. I don't have an express cruiser with a toy garage, but so what if you can hoist it into the back of your pickup and race up and down lime rock roads looking to tap new fishing grounds with it. At 250lbs it's not quite as heavy as an engine block either so a couple of average guys could easily portage it 10'-20' before having to drop it. Probably need a break anyway to go back and get the motor. Since it's built with carbon kevlar though, it won't hurt to drop it, so that's definitely a plus. When you really think it through this little skiff really knocks the the shine off those 90lb $600 12' jon boat's for this kind utility.

I'm am a little surprised they'd rig and test it with a 2 stroke though? Even my 11 yr old daughter would say that's so last week, especially for the ultimate micro. I guess if they used a 4 stroke they couldn't claim 350lbs rigged though, so it would have to be more like 450lbs, which really isn't bad when you consider you only have to carry half as much gas on top of that. They probably printed up all the brochures already, so no sense changing that now. I wonder if oar locks are extra though...  :


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any pic's of this? It's not on their website.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks sweet....I would like to see how it perform with 9.9 mercury 4-stroke or 9.8 tohatsu 4-stroke. That'll be sweet combo.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

You crack me up, Eric. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Random Thought: 

It would make a perfect 2010 Microskiff.com project boat............


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I like the way you think.


Me too then I will be the first one to give u $10 for 10,500 tickets hoping to win a 12' hell's bay with trailer and motor if it's going to happen. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Any body know how many Capt Ron has bought and then sold after adding Seadeck ?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Random Thought:
> 
> It would make a perfect 2010 Microskiff.com project boat............


yeah, but unlike the NMZ which is a great value for what it does and happens to be affordable to the masses too, giving one of these HB's away is probably the only way to move one.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

When a review is done, I'd like to see a video of two normal sized guys lifting this skiff over the gunnels of a Sportfisher and laying it down in the cockpit without damaging the skiff or the fighting chair.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW, you boys have some PASSION when it comes to your boats. Me, this is what caught my attention:



> He said they listened to the customers who said they wanted a smaller cheaper skiff.........


Sure it's cheaper...than the other HB skiffs but if you really think about it, the boat simply represents a vague reply to a vague request. As was stated before, the desire to have something CHEAPER is not a request typically made my those whom own boats with tender. So my guess is that the question was proposed by average Joe types like myself. If so, then I think the boat is a miss. This is my PERSONAL 
OPINION. First, irrespective of price, it's 12 foot long...I don't know about you but poling a 12 boat sounds very inefficient to me. I would like to know how it poles? Maybe I'm not up on the latest trends and stuff but something tells me that the only reason to make flats boat that short is to cut back on the amount of material used....thus making it cheaper. I mean. I guess only time will tell if 12 foot is enough!


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

I could put my eight year olds in it and it might look in proportion.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Kinda looks like a very fancy surf board with a poling platform.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.motorboating.com/boatspec.jsp?prodID=23023



...$2,600??????????????


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> http://www.motorboating.com/boatspec.jsp?prodID=23023
> 
> ...$2,600??????????????


Thats not the same boat we are talking about.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the updated pix.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I contacted Mr. Gordon. He was kind enough to email them to me. His response was pretty darn quick. He seems like a really cool dude! The skiff looks REALLY GOOD...just out of my justifiable price range.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

did you happen to ask how much? I wonder if the price is even higher outside of the boat show?


----------

